# JD 520 tach drive



## nette (Dec 20, 2013)

need info on replacing nylon drive gears for my tach.Is there a service bulletin or other pub. I can get??I have sm2010( for 50JD) but doesn't show anything about tach drive as 50 didn't have one but I believe gouvenor guts are the same less tach gears.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I just got my parts catalog in the mail yesterday & it shows an exploded view of the governor if that would help you.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Jdparts.com should show you too


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## nette (Dec 20, 2013)

*520 tach drive*

corvette, Ihave a 520 manual and an ITT manual now.I'm checking on removing gears out of the side where the plug is instead of pulling gov. shaft uot. We'll see which is best way.Thanks for the info.---Bob


----------

